# using dirt straight from outside in a tank?



## illogic

noob question, and might be in the wrong place, but can you use dirt from right outside your door in a planted tank? I only have gravel in my 55 atm but id love to have it dirted


----------



## charles

there might be too much organic in the soil. I supposed it is ok for planted tank only. Might not be so good for your fish in the beginning.


----------



## Rockman

Also consider possible contamination with pesticides, herbicides, cleaning agents etc. Soil is dirt cheap (hehheh)... fish less so.


----------



## Master wilkins

If theres no fish in the tank i say go for it. Maybe bake it for a bit first though. Actually, to leech anything out and get it ready for your tank i would run a hose on it for quite some time before you dig it up. Make sure there arent any pesticides or anything in the area, and that its nowhere near a road or path. 

But im not a planted tank guy, im just assuming all this.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

By dirt you mean mud? Soil + moving water = mud. or am I missing something here?


----------



## Fish rookie

You can, and if done right it can be an awesome substrate. If you are worried about chemical, by gardening soil. You need to mineralize it first and it is best to do it in a tank with no fish because the initial ammonia release could be too high. I tried it before and I made a big mess of things...
You can search up Diana Walstad's "Ecology of the Planted Aquarium", or just mineralized soil or something like that to find out more.
Good luck.


----------



## illogic

hmm, might just stick with my pure gravel substrate then, i just liked the idea of not having to vacuum poop off the bottom and disturb my plants haha. And i said dirt because most people call them dirted aquariums on youtube.


----------



## Fish rookie

Pool filter sand with root taps can be a good substrate and the waste will sit on top.


----------



## Nicole

I've done it before, works great. You can Youtube Dustin's fish tanks for more info. I just went to a hardware store and picked up the bag of soil recommended and topped if off with gravel.


----------



## Reckon

Some aquarium sand is soooo cheap I say go for that rather than risk pests, pesticides, rotting organics, etc etc.


----------



## Master wilkins

Reckon said:


> Some aquarium sand is soooo cheap I say go for that rather than risk pests, pesticides, rotting organics, etc etc.


And what's even cheaper? I get all of my sand from coquitlam river (I think?) parallel to shaugnessy in poco. I sift it and bake it before adding it to my tank of course though. It's in all but my biggest tanks, great looking, natural, and most importantly FREE!

It's in my planted tank as well, the plants and the fish seem to love the sand. It also makes for super easy cleaning as all the gunk sits right on top for me to suck up with the siphon.


----------



## jbyoung00008

I wouldnt use dirt from outside for a few reasons. It will have pests in it. It will be lacking the essential nutrients your plants need. Bagged dirt will have the nutrients. Their is a difference between outdoor soil and indoor soil if you go buy dirt. Inside dirt will be free of pests. Also outside dirt might not be the right type it may compact and squish roots and starve them of oxygen

Best bet. Go to a reputable Plant store and buy proper dirt for what you are trying to do. There is lot of different soils out there. I will guess and say you want some sort of a potting soil that doesnt condence.


----------



## Dawna

Miracle Gro Gardening Soil, went to canadian tires for a bag during summer


----------



## Diztrbd1

I believe with the Miracle Gro. you need the organic kind


----------



## illogic

just got a fluval chi so i might just use black sand


----------



## Dawna

Diztrbd1 said:


> I believe with the Miracle Gro. you need the organic kind


I think the one I got was like this bag Miracle-Gro® Organic Choice&#153 Potting Mix - Scotts Miracle-Gro o.o


----------



## barvinok

Potting mixes are pit based and will lower PH and most of them have perlite which will float and become a nuisance -Just my 5 cents


----------



## fishface

I've done this with a fair amount of success, I wouldn't recommend it for a beginner( not sure of your planted tank experience). Here's the guide I used, worth a read: How-To: Mineralized Soil Substrate, by Aaron Talbot - Library - Aquatic Plant Central


----------

